# AN alternative to WD-40



## rustystone2112 (May 17, 2015)

Inexpensive way to clean and brighten original paint / patina or just plain rust and i feel that it does a better job than wd-40 and smells better 
make sure to get the pour top can not the foam and put it in your own spray bottle then just apply the same way you use wd-40 spray it all over and let it soak in  2nd coat in a day or 2 if needed


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2015)

Who carries that product ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 17, 2015)

you can get it at lowes


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2015)

Scotts liquid gold has been around for a long time. Back in the 70s this product was talked about quite alot  because of the amazing way it could take old worn; scratched and damaged woodwork and make it look excellent with one application. Scotts advertised it on T.V. and it was very popular, but over the years its one of those products that kinda gets forgotten about. I havent seen it in years. I will give it a try as I cant stand the smell of wd40.  Scotts works good on scratched paneling and worn spots on hardwood floors. Thanks for the tip Rusty....


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

Whoa haven't seen Liquid Gold in a few decades. Not as much solid wood furniture as yesteryears. Houses used to be loaded up with yards of timber.


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2015)

I wonder if this is the reason for it's lost popularity and now it's a product of yesteryear. It contains an age old cleaner, or lighter fluid. 

Unusual Fire/Explosion Hazard: Vapors may be heavier than air, may travel and flash back.

http://www.scottsliquidgold.com/files/msds/CANADIANSLGPOURABLE022624.pdf

Warning from manufacturer....  _*Do not use products containing wax or silicone with Scott's Liquid Gold.*_

Basic chemicals are lighter fluid and mineral oil.


----------



## chitown (May 19, 2015)

*from HD forums*

http://www.hdforums.com/forum/detailing/537464-the-truth-about-lemon-pledge.html

*"The Truth about Lemon Pledge"

Chemical analysis of Pledge Furniture Polish
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I ran across this on another site and thought it might make for interesting reading for all those folks who make fun of old timers who have used Pledge on our cars and bikes for years. The man who wrote it claims to be a chemical engineer. For whatever it is worth, I don't use the Pledge brand anymore but substitute the cheap stuff found at the Dollar store, which costs $1.50 for a tall aerosol can. It works just as good and costs about a third of what the name brand Pledge costs.


Lets start out with the actual ingredients found in a spray can of Pledge.

Please note that the base formula will be different being dispensed from a spray can or pressurized aerosol vessel due to the fact that a "propellant" is needed to transfer the product from the container to a surface, in this case lets say a fender or a windshield. A trigger plastic spray container would not require this propellant additive.

For the purpose of this discussion, I will list the information relative to Pledge in the aerosol spray can as it appears to be the most common used by others on this forum.
The base ingredients are:

1. Naphtha, petroleum, light alkylate 5%-10% or (isoparaffinic hydrocarbon solvent)
2. Polydimethylsiloxanes (Silicon oil) 5%-10%
3. Water 70%-85%
4. Butane1% -5%
5. Isobutane1% - 5%
6. Propane1% - 5%

Now we can breakdown what these are and what they do.

The first ingredient is:

1-Naphta,petroleum,light alkylate.
This is a hydrocarbon solvent-based dispersant formulation which combines oil penetrability. In other words remember the label says "smear and smudge proof"? These are the ingredients that will break down and remove the smears, finger or dermal tissue oils. Criminals take note.. use this to eliminate finger prints. Just dont be a dumb (EDITED) and leave the can behind!!

Now, what is a hydrocarbon?
A general term for organic compounds which contain only carbon and hydrogen. They are divided into saturated and unsaturated hydrocarbons, aliphatic (alkane or fatty) and aromatic (benzene) hydrocarbons. Crude
oil is essentially a complex mixture of hydrocarbons.

To break it down even further, I will now define an organic compound.

An organic compound is any member of a large class of chemical
compounds whose molecules contain carbon.
What is carbon you asked? I knew ya would!!

Carbon is a chemical element with symbol C and atomic number 6. As a member of group 14 on the periodic table, it is nonmetallic and tetravalent (a state of an atom with four electrons making four electrons available to form covalent chemical bonds.)

A chemical element is a type of atom that is distinguished by its atomic number; that is, by the number of protons in its nucleus. The term is also used to refer to a pure chemical substance composed.

What does this all mean?? It is a pure chemical substance.
Why is it in there? Remember the finger print? It is a solvent that removes oily residues. This is the cleaning agent in the product.
Look at the can.."It dusts and cleans". this is what makes it clean/remove dirt,grease,oil,grime.

That was the more lenghty one. The remainder are relatively simple. If you are still reading at this point, thanks for bearing with me.Go grab another beer! I will summarize at the end and compare to other products on the market in terms of ingredients, costs and results.

The second noted ingredient is:


2-Polydimethylsiloxanes or Silicon oil 5%-10%.
This is silicone based oil. The molecular structure of this is such that friction is significantly reduced. This nifty additional ingredient is also the reason why the ..refer to label again.. NO WAX BUILD-UP!! Silicone will blend with it'self and not mix or layer with other chemicals.
It does however have the ability to **** bike painters off due to the fact that it needs to be completely removed proir to coating with paint. If not...start all over again. It makes surfaces slick so that nothing sticks. It also provides the shine to the surface.
This chemical is also present in 95% of products us bikers use on our scoots such as Armor All, Meguires Wax and STP Son of a Gun just to mentiion a few so if you are worried about using Pledge in the past on your bike, you may alraedy have and just did not know it.
This silicone oil is also an ingredient in Right Guard deodorant, baby powder,Desitin, Gillette Dry and several moisturizers and creams. This is why Pledge does not contain wax, they use this instead.
Makes me want to try it with the goa....wife!
To the guy that posted about the fella steping on his fender and sliding off...about to 5 drops of this in a drink will cause lets just say possible incontenence" which will then require the need for additional Desitin with the same ingredient to help that diaper rash from the copiuos ammounts of passing solids!!! Great stuff ain it?

The third ingredient:

3-Water. This acts as a dilutor. Kind of like "filler" in cheap dog food but in liquid form.
Cant use the product undiluted.

The remaining butane, isobutane and propane are the propellants that assist in expelling or propelling the liquid product from the can. The methane is building under pressure and the propane, butane provides the ignition source. Kinda like putting your tounge on a 9v battery. You know you are gonna do it eventually when no one is looking. Try chewing aluminum foil!! Nah...dont do that either.

Other ingredients such as aromatic compound like orange, lemon or any other organic scent additive can also be incorporated.

Now with this little snippet of knowledge, how does one apply it to everyday living.
If Martha Stewart says that a prison panty liner work just as well as a microfibre cloth stop reading. If not..please bear with me for I am almost done.
Several products out there are costly for several reasons. 1 because of proprietary ingredients/raw materials, 2 advertising costs, supply and demand and product to market costs. What will the market bear? I have always compared ingredient when shopping. Silicone oil is silicone oil, Pepto Bismal, for the guy trying to stand on the fender coated with silicone oil is pink Bismuth...same thing!
Pink bismuth is MUCH cheaper.

I heard of a product called Plexus. A great cleaner and conditioner for Lexan. At $15.95 for a 13oz can versus an 18oz $4.99? can of Pledge? I have not bought or used Pledge and do not know the actual cost I am sure it is not even close to this other product.

In summary:

* Will not damage finish
* Will provide a nice shine
* Will not build up or layer
* Safe on windshield. No alcohol or amonia
* Safe on chrome
* Also has some (although not real good) anti corrosion properties. I use Boeshield T-9 for this application.

One precaution!! Flammable! Do not use around open flames or on hot pipes or other hot components. Do not get on or use on denim ar matted finishes!!

I would also highly recommend that a wet or water wash, or a soft wetted cloth, (I use warm clothes because the heat helps soften bug guts better than cold) be done or used first to remove surface debris and particulate from the soon to be applied to surface, fenders, gas tanks,side panels. This will reduce potential scratching of your paint.

Well, I hoped this helps. Like I said, I have never used "Pledge". But I have applied the same ingredients in Pledge (just under a different name...Maguires Wax) on my bikes not knowing it, and they have all looked great!


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2015)

I remember in boot camp at greatlakes navy base the drill instructor made everyone buy a can of right guard deodorant and then confiscated every last can. They would spray it on those big wide mop like floor brooms to shine the barracks floors. Worked good too.  Everyone smelled pretty bad though.....                                                                                                                  I do recall guys waxing their cars at car shows with spray pledge.  Never did that.             
 Have a friend that just sold his house. he had 3 five gal. cans of kerosene in his garage he wanted to get rid of. I took them home with me. So..... whats the uses for that? what can it be mixed with to make some super cleaner, lubricant wonder ? Ive got 15 gallons of the stuff.       
Help me out here someone. will it take the place of wd40?


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I remember in boot camp at greatlakes navy base the drill instructor made everyone buy a can of right guard deodorant and then confiscated every last can. They would spray it on those big wide mop like floor brooms to shine the barracks floors. Worked good too.  Everyone smelled pretty bad though.....                                                                                                                  I do recall guys waxing their cars at car shows with spray pledge.  Never did that.
> Have a friend that just sold his house. he had 3 five gal. cans of kerosene in his garage he wanted to get rid of. I took them home with me. So..... whats the uses for that? what can it be mixed with to make some super cleaner, lubricant wonder ? Ive got 15 gallons of the stuff.
> Help me out here someone. will it take the place of wd40?




Why not pick up a couple Coleman lanterns, gas grill, heater and then head out for a months camping trip? 

I use kerosene everyday at work, great cleaner. And if you mix it up with some mineral oil and then can it, you'll have Tinks Liquid Gold. Won't dry as fast as Scott's stuff though, he uses lighter fluid instead of Kerosene.


----------



## the tinker (May 20, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Why not pick up a couple Coleman lanterns, gas grill, heater and then head out for a months camping trip?
> 
> I use kerosene everyday at work, great cleaner. And if you mix it up with some mineral oil and then can it, you'll have Tinks Liquid Gold. Won't dry as fast as Scott's stuff though, he uses lighter fluid instead of Kerosene.




   I am going to do some research on the uses of kerosene G.T.  My friend also threw out 2 lanterns and a kerosene heater[didnt take them] as I have them already and have never used them. The only thing I really have used the stuff for is starting fires in my  backyard fire campfire thing.  As far as camping,done that and them days are long over.  
we used to have "megga" campfires too. You mentioned you were originally from Wisconsin, my favorite place.  Had a trailer on lake Koshkonong for 10 years. 
I plan to try mixing Tide dry laundry  soap with the kerosene, or maybe trans fluid with it to see what miracle cleaner or lubricant I come up with.   When I was in the navy we mixed plain old Tide dry soap with gasoline [about 5 gals.] and dumped it on an old jet fighter and set it ablaze..... cant figure why the tide and not plain gas. The gas did kinda stick to the plane better instead of runnnig off....... all these fun things we learn in the service that or government  wished we would forget......If you read about an explosion west of chicago and no longer see any posts from me , just figure the tinker blew himself up trying to make an alternative to wd40.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 20, 2015)

It's my understanding that you need the right kind generator to use kerosene in most liquid fuel camping products. Some have them some don't.  I'd check on the Coleman collector site for info before using kerosene as a fuel in those types of products. There are vintage Coleman products that were built for kerosene use.

http://www.colemancollectorsforum.com/post/How-to-Kerosene-conversion-5107108

I have a high pressure keresone lamp by Geniol built in the Hipolito plant in Portugal in the 1970's before production was shipped to China. Thing sounds like a blast furnace when preheating.


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

warm Bacon grease for my bike lube needs....Dogs LOVE it!!! ...and ants, Yellowjackets...


----------



## spoker (May 28, 2015)

kerosene/desel[?] fuel=wd40


----------

